# Elijah Holyfield.



## lbzdually (Mar 1, 2019)

He just ran a 4.79 40 at the NFL combine, slowest so far for RB's.  If he does not better that, he might not get drafted.  Someone gave him some bad advice on leaving early.


----------



## lbzdually (Mar 1, 2019)

Ran a 4.8 second time.  I was reading about Evander's net worth being under 500k for guy that earned 100 million.  I wonder if that was a reason for going early?


----------



## BamaGeorgialine (Mar 1, 2019)

They're both slow. One between the ears, the other one's feet


----------



## TinKnocker (Mar 1, 2019)

He was never the fast guy at UGA. He was the downhill guy. He wasn't going to improve his stock. He split carries with Swift this year. Next year he'd have even fewer carries with Zeus healthy and Cook bigger.  He's also healthy and has lots of tread on the tires. It was the right time to declare for EH.


----------



## elfiii (Mar 1, 2019)

TinKnocker said:


> He was never the fast guy at UGA. He was the downhill guy. He wasn't going to improve his stock. He split carries with Swift this year. Next year he'd have even fewer carries with Zeus healthy and Cook bigger.  He's also healthy and has lots of tread on the tires. It was the right time to declare for EH.



True dat but somebody will take him. He's a punishing runner who can take a hit. I'm thinking a role playing full back - blocking, screen passes, short yardage stuff.


----------



## lbzdually (Mar 1, 2019)

He was projected to the 2nd round if he posted a good 40 time.  I don't see him before the 4th round now.  I was thinking he would run a 4.55-4.6.  I don't see one of the new pro leagues out of the question for him now.  250k a year ain't bad though.


----------



## Bobby Jackson (Mar 1, 2019)

lbzdually said:


> I was reading about Evander's net worth being under 500k for guy that earned 100 million.  I wonder if that was a reason for going early?



Is that all Ev Hollifeild earned?

I remember reading 1 year Tyson was the highest paid athlete with a $90Million in just 1 year earnings..


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Mar 1, 2019)

At least he was competitive with his bench press reps. 



Yahoo Sports: 



> On the plus side for Holyfield, he did put his strength on display. His 26 reps on the bench press were the third-most among running backs.





> scouting report on Holyfield has him pegged as a bowling ball, a strong back tacklers won’t relish tackling in the open field


----------



## TinKnocker (Mar 1, 2019)

lbzdually said:


> He was projected to the 2nd round if he posted a good 40 time.  I don't see him before the 4th round now.  I was thinking he would run a 4.55-4.6.  I don't see one of the new pro leagues out of the question for him now.  250k a year ain't bad though.


A bad 40 time is the end of the world now? Anyone who watches tape already knows what they are getting with EH.



elfiii said:


> True dat but somebody will take him. He's a punishing runner who can take a hit. I'm thinking a role playing full back - blocking, screen passes, short yardage stuff.


He will likely go 5th or 6th round and will be the steal of the draft IMO. 

Hopefully he's not another on the long list of UGA players the Falcons skipped over and regretted.


----------



## westcobbdog (Mar 1, 2019)

BamaGeorgialine said:


> They're both slow. One between the ears, the other one's feet


Slow enough to steam roll tide players trying to tackle him.


----------



## westcobbdog (Mar 1, 2019)

Holyfield will be a solid NFL back, we already know he can run inside and qb protection is not a weakness either.


----------



## MudDucker (Mar 2, 2019)

He will be drafted and then become the short yardage go to guy.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Mar 2, 2019)

He'll be a good back in the Xfl


----------



## BamaGeorgialine (Mar 2, 2019)

westcobbdog said:


> Slow enough to steam roll tide players trying to tackle him.


Yeah. Ok


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 2, 2019)

He ran pretty good against Bama. I dont know how he will do in the pros, but he was a DGD.


----------



## treemanjohn (Mar 3, 2019)

Some of y'all are missing the huge difference between running over a college player and a NFL player. It's two different worlds. Everyone in the NFL is huge and fast

Should've stayed in college


----------



## jiminbogart (Mar 3, 2019)

lbzdually said:


> 250k a year ain't bad though.



It is if it only lasts for three years and you live like you'll make 250/year.

Every year there will be fresh legs looking for that 250k.


----------



## westcobbdog (Mar 3, 2019)

treemanjohn said:


> Some of y'all are missing the huge difference between running over a college player and a NFL player. It's two different worlds. Everyone in the NFL is huge and fast
> 
> Should've stayed in college



Wouldn't disagree, for selfish reasons I wish he would have stayed but his family is broke. I'd still give this kid high odds of making a roster.


----------



## treemanjohn (Mar 3, 2019)

lbzdually said:


> .  250k a year ain't bad though.


250k - agent - taxes - attorney = ain't much


----------



## turkeykirk (Mar 3, 2019)

Bobby Jackson said:


> Is that all Ev Hollifeild earned?
> 
> I remember reading 1 year Tyson was the highest paid athlete with a $90Million in just 1 year earnings..



He earned a bunch. The only problem is Don King and all the women he had kids with probably got most of it.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 3, 2019)

I dont think staying in college would have helped him that much. He has never been a speed merchant. He got run down from behind a lot. But by the time they caught him he usually had a huge gain. I actually think he fits the NFL pretty good. But as I said I go no idea how he will do.


----------



## elfiii (Mar 3, 2019)

treemanjohn said:


> Some of y'all are missing the huge difference between running over a college player and a NFL player. It's two different worlds. Everyone in the NFL is huge and fast
> 
> Should've stayed in college



The Not For Long is no different than college ball. The O line still has to do its' job. No hole = no yardage.


----------



## mguthrie (Mar 3, 2019)

elfiii said:


> The Not For Long is no different than college ball. The O line still has to do its' job. No hole = no yardage.


There's a huge difference. The NFL picks the top 1% of college players. My guess is he gets picked in the later rounds,gets a meager signing bonus and we never hear of him again


----------



## oldguy (Mar 3, 2019)

BamaGeorgialine said:


> They're both slow. One between the ears, the other one's feet


Correction don't you mean ..."between the ear.."? Seem I remember MT getting hongry mid-way a round and having one for a snack!


----------



## mguthrie (Mar 3, 2019)

Unless he gets into boxing. Maybe he can make a living at that


----------



## BamaGeorgialine (Mar 3, 2019)

oldguy said:


> Correction don't you mean ..."between the ear.."? Seem I remember MT getting hongry mid-way a round and having one for a snack!


Yeah. Between the one and a half ears


----------



## BamaGeorgialine (Mar 3, 2019)

Just saw where Quinnen Williams ran the same 40 as Holyfield. 300 lb defensive lineman. That's funny


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 3, 2019)

That is funny, have you ever heard a UGA fan say that Holyfield was fast. We watched him play, and we have seen him caught from behind. Think he might have had one of his longest runs of the year against Bama. He is a fullback, if he plays in the NFL. Of course UGA has never had a RB succeed in the NFL.


----------



## westcobbdog (Mar 3, 2019)

Saw where a big TE ran a 4.42 today.


----------



## BamaGeorgialine (Mar 3, 2019)

KyDawg said:


> That is funny, have you ever heard a UGA fan say that Holyfield was fast. We watched him play, and we have seen him caught from behind. Think he might have had one of his longest runs of the year against Bama. He is a fullback, if he plays in the NFL. Of course UGA has never had a RB succeed in the NFL.


Oh KyDawg. I'm detecting a little sarcasm in your post I do believe. We all know that the Dawgs have put some good backs in the NFL but, you can't protect all of them. Holyfield is super slow and nobody wants a super slow running back. Just admit that. That's all.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 3, 2019)

BamaGeorgialine said:


> Oh KyDawg. I'm detecting a little sarcasm in your post I do believe. We all know that the Dawgs have put some good backs in the NFL but, you can't protect all of them. Holyfield is super slow and nobody wants a super slow running back. Just admit that. That's all.



Uh you must have missed my post, where I said I did not know if he would make the NFL or not. None of us do, but we will see what happens.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 3, 2019)

Whether he makes the NFL or not, will not take away what he accomplished at Georgia.


----------



## BamaGeorgialine (Mar 3, 2019)

I probably missed that post. He's a physical freak. He might make a good boxer if he knows anyone that would work with him. Shoot, Herschel 'the man'  Walker fights in some mixed martial arts. Maybe he could transition into that


----------



## across the river (Mar 3, 2019)

lbzdually said:


> He was projected to the 2nd round if he posted a good 40 time.  I don't see him before the 4th round now.  I was thinking he would run a 4.55-4.6.  I don't see one of the new pro leagues out of the question for him now.  250k a year ain't bad though.



For the Alliance of American football, they get $250k for a *three year contract*, not $250k a year.  None of it is guaranteed money.  The XFL will be $75k a year, so in the same neighborhood.   A NFL practice squad player doesn't make $250,000k a year.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 3, 2019)

I would hate to depend on AAF and XFL for a living.


----------



## across the river (Mar 4, 2019)

KyDawg said:


> I would hate to depend on AAF and XFL for a living.



I wouldn't want to depend on the NFL for a living.  The interesting thing about it is almost all of the guys in that league have played in the NFL in some capacity and many for even quite a few years.  There are way more NFL players making close to the league minimum than there are "millions a year."  Unless you are exception the chance of making it past three years is slim.   You take into account taxes, agent fees, and the fact that most want to spend like they have a franchise contract, and it  makes sense that most guys are essentially have no money once their NFL career is over. That is why they are playing in the AAF or XFL.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 4, 2019)

Rough way to make a living for a lot of them.


----------



## poohbear (Mar 6, 2019)

I never was on the holifield train, he had his moments I guess like carring the whole Bama team on his back , he is big and strong but to me just never had that it factor. Maybe he got this far on his famous name? But anyway wish him luck everyone deserves a shot if one presents itself


----------



## TinKnocker (Mar 6, 2019)

Next Michael Turner IMO.


----------



## Danuwoa (Mar 11, 2019)

I don't know what will ultimately happen but I think he will be a good pro.  Bad forty time or not,while he was more of a power runner I saw him absolutely leave some very fast people in the dust at different times in his career.  Some guys have game speed.  Staying in college wouldn't have improved his forty time so I don't see where he would have benefitted there.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 12, 2019)

He made the right Decision. I also think he will be on an NFL roster when the season begins.


----------



## lbzdually (Apr 29, 2019)

Well...


----------



## mguthrie (Apr 30, 2019)

lbzdually said:


> Well...


----------



## spurrs and racks (Apr 30, 2019)

He should have stayed in school. And he should be playing Linebacker not running back.


----------



## brownceluse (Apr 30, 2019)

His daddy is broke. He was trying to help
His family. It didn’t work


----------



## across the river (Apr 30, 2019)

spurrs and racks said:


> He should have stayed in school. And he should be playing Linebacker not running back.



An he would have been in the exact same spot he is right now as his 40 time is slooooow regardless of position.  Otaro Alaka at A&M, Bryson Allen-Williams at Carolina, and Dakota Allen at Texas Tech were all stud linebackers at a power five school, and Alaka lead a&M in tackles.   All ran 40 times right in line with Holyfield around 4.8.  Alaka was a UDFA, Bryson Allen-Williams only got a minicamp invite, and Allen got drafted but at the tell end in the 7th round.   Unless he can find some magic running beans to eat, I don't think he has much of a shot.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 30, 2019)

across the river said:


> An he would have been in the exact same spot he is right now as his 40 time is slooooow regardless of position.  Otaro Alaka at A&M, Bryson Allen-Williams at Carolina, and Dakota Allen at Texas Tech were all stud linebackers at a power five school, and Alaka lead a&M in tackles.   All ran 40 times right in line with Holyfield around 4.8.  Alaka was a UDFA, Bryson Allen-Williams only got a minicamp invite, and Allen got drafted but at the tell end in the 7th round.   Unless he can find some magic running beans to eat, I don't think he has much of a shot.



We are having a hard time right now figuring out how to get all those 5* LB's we already have, playing time, I dont think he would have got much action as an LB.


----------



## westcobbdog (Apr 30, 2019)

no Holifield is better at running thru LB's and over CB's than being one.


----------



## hayseed_theology (Apr 30, 2019)

He was a solid back for UGA.  He split time with some other good backs but still managed to be a 1,000 yard rusher.  Nobody can take that away from him.

I'm not sure if he will be able to make a go of it in the NFL, but I wish him the best.  The lack of speed is going to be tough overcome at that position, and I'm not sure that he has the intangibles to make up for it.

It cracks me up to see our rivals throwing shade at him, calling him "not that good" or "overrated."  Ok, that's fine.  Maybe he wasn't very good, but he was still productive for us.  In fact, I'm perfectly ok having a duo of "not that good" 1,000 yard rushers every season.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Apr 30, 2019)

Another tough lesson of life to learn from.


----------



## Matthew6 (Apr 30, 2019)

hayseed_theology said:


> He was a solid back for UGA.  He split time with some other good backs but still managed to be a 1,000 yard rusher.  Nobody can take that away from him.
> 
> I'm not sure if he will be able to make a go of it in the NFL, but I wish him the best.  The lack of speed is going to be tough overcome at that position, and I'm not sure that he has the intangibles to make up for it.
> 
> It cracks me up to see our rivals throwing shade at him, calling him "not that good" or "overrated."  Ok, that's fine.  Maybe he wasn't very good, but he was still productive for us.  In fact, I'm perfectly ok having a duo of "not that good" 1,000 yard rushers every season.


and josh jacobs of running back u went in the first round. and herschel was your last heisman winner.


----------



## Matthew6 (Apr 30, 2019)

1980


----------



## brownceluse (Apr 30, 2019)

Clemson just scored again 6.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Apr 30, 2019)

brownceluse said:


> Clemson just scored again 6.


And again on a Tua pick 6


----------



## brownceluse (Apr 30, 2019)

I think Dabo could have run it between the tackles on the soft Bama front......


----------



## elfiii (Apr 30, 2019)

elfiii said:


> True dat but somebody will take him. He's a punishing runner who can take a hit. I'm thinking a role playing full back - blocking, screen passes, short yardage stuff.



Now y'all know why I'm not a football coach.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 30, 2019)

Clemson just scored again.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Apr 30, 2019)




----------



## hayseed_theology (Apr 30, 2019)

Matthew6 said:


> and josh jacobs of running back u went in the first round. and herschel was your last heisman winner.



The Raiders had a big void, and Jacobs has the potential to fill it. Obviously, he wasn't the most productive back in the class, but he seems to have the most potential.  Hope it works out for him and Oakland.

Chubb and Michel weren't Heisman winners, but I'd take that duo year after year.


----------



## Throwback (May 1, 2019)

Matthew6 said:


> and josh jacobs of running back u went in the first round. and herschel was your last heisman winner.


Ouch. Lol


----------



## Matthew6 (May 1, 2019)

KyDawg said:


> Bama definitely puts out better running backs. ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


. i agree boss. happy birthday


----------



## lbzdually (May 1, 2019)

I wanted to be wrong on Holyfield, but I just called it like I saw it.


----------



## Twiggbuster (May 2, 2019)

Clemson just scored again.


----------



## brownceluse (May 2, 2019)

lbzdually said:


> I wanted to be wrong on Holyfield, but I just called it like I saw it.


Lol.


----------

